# Leo on his mat at work



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo has been going to work with me most 
days. He is behaving beautifully! The picture
is from class this morning that we teach for 
licensed family child care providers.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG He is so stinkin adorable!!!!!
My 4 guys work with me too - I love it


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love being able to take him to work with me! All ready there 
have been a couple of times that staff were having a stressful
day and come to my office to cuddle Leo a bit. You can just see
the stress melt away!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

He is just beautiful. Aahhh that stress does just melt away,..so true!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's so cute. He looks like a little stiffed toy. Glad he enjoys his job.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG what a little cutie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweetheart!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a doll! I have friends who come visit my dog for stress relief too.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how adorable he is!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG HE IS DELICIOUS! What breeder did you get him from? I could eat him up!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

FancyNancy said:


> OMG HE IS DELICIOUS! What breeder did you get him from? I could eat him up!!!


Leo came from Destiny Havanese, Liz Vargo Tustin. I could not be more pleased with my puppy choice. He is healthy and has such a wonderful temperament!


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello! I've been lurking in on the forum for some time, my Molly is moving in with us on monday.
I plan on taking her to work with me ( I am a Family doctor ) . We will be getting to know each other better first , as I've taken the first two weeks off. I will cratetrain her, and hope to get her on a manageable scedule as far as my work is concerned. Do any of you have any tips or advice to share regarding this. BTW I live in Denmark, where a GP bringing a puppy to work is widely accepted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MillyMolly said:


> Hello! I've been lurking in on the forum for some time, my Molly is moving in with us on monday.
> I plan on taking her to work with me ( I am a Family doctor ) . We will be getting to know each other better first , as I've taken the first two weeks off. I will cratetrain her, and hope to get her on a manageable scedule as far as my work is concerned. Do any of you have any tips or advice to share regarding this. BTW I live in Denmark, where a GP bringing a puppy to work is widely accepted.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will love having Molly at work with you. I set up an exercise pen in a 2 foot by 4 foot configuration in my office for Leo. He has the same configuration set up at home. I used a shower curtain liner under the expen to protect the floor. I was home with Leo a week before taking him to the office so during that week I would have him in the expen and go in and out of that room (our den) sometimes speaking to him and giving him a quick pat and sometimes paying him no attention at all. I would also sit in the den and ignore him sometimes to help him realize that I could be close by but not interact with him as sometimes I am working on something that requires my full focus. Additionally, I have lots of toys and chews that I regularly rotate for him throughout the day. I take him outside regularly for potty breaks as his breeder had started this routine and he is doing exceedingly well so I haven't wanted to disrupt that.

In the morning I get up at 5:00 so I can spend time outside with Leo and my other dogs which burns off enough energy that Leo can settle during the morning. I take him for an outside playtime during the middle of the day either at one of the little parks close to the office or if its rainy to one of the shopping plazas that has a covered walkway so he can get the wiggles and fidgets out. If I have a meeting he can not attend I make sure I get Leo out for the playtime before I go and leave him with a stuffed, Kong or two to occupy him til I get back.

I am fortunate in that my husband works evenings so that if I have things going on at work that would require me to leave Leo alone for too long I can leave him at home. I also have several staff in my office that adore Leo and interact with him off and on throughout the day which keeps him from getting bored.

I think the main thing is getting Molly used to playing and entertaining herself for periods of time and trying to exercise her thoroughly before taking her to the office.

I have also adopted a non reaction policy to barking. In other words if Leo barks (which hasn't been much), I do not react to it AT ALL. I don't even glance in his direction. I do pay attention frequently when he is quiet; with smiling looks in his direction, cuddles and brief play or training sessions (3-5 minutes). So far these things have worked well and Leo has been a welcomed addition to my office.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Love being able to take him to work with me! All ready there
> have been a couple of times that staff were having a stressful
> day and come to my office to cuddle Leo a bit. You can just see
> the stress melt away!


He makes me melt! SO gorgeous! Ahh enjoy him!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

too cute!


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you so much, great advice! I will be leasing in an hour to go get her home&#128515;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry, leaving...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MillyMolly said:


> Thank you so much, great advice! I will be leasing in an hour to go get her home&#128515;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So exciting! You're going to have such fun!


----------



## ricecake (May 16, 2013)

He is precious!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Seems to be a few ppl getting pups in the next few weeks and a few who have recently got theirs. Sooo exciting. Just keep sharing the pics I could look at them all day. Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there I'm Molly!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillyMolly (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry , couldn't upload the photo&#128542;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute ..cute.... cute!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Where's Molly? eep:


----------

